
Ask HN: Best Programming Course for Complex Systems? - szemy2
Hi HN!<p>I am currently interested in learning about Complex Systems and the theory that has been developed in the recent decades.<p>I am reading the excellent book called &#x27;Introduction to the Theory of Complex Systems&#x27; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.de&#x2F;Introduction-Theory-Complex-Systems-Thurner&#x2F;dp&#x2F;019882193X) which rigorously goes through the fundamentals on the theoretical framework.<p>It is however not very hands-on: I would like to code simulations on the side and get my hands dirty with coding.<p>I am looking for a course that specifically targets algorithms&#x2F;frameworks that is used by Complexity Researchers. I know complexity sciences touches many disciplines, but the premise of the book is that there are underlying patterns in all types of complex systems, so a generalist approach would be preferable. (I am not interested in beginner course in coding, for eg.: Nature of Code (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;shiffman) touches on some algorithms to simulate multi-agent behaviour)<p>Please point me towards a good source :)
======
ksaj
You might find NetLogo interesting. There is also a free course on using it in
terms of complex systems on the Complexity Explorer website. It is presented
by the Santa Fe Institute, which you probably already know is at the forefront
of this type of research.
[https://www.complexityexplorer.org/](https://www.complexityexplorer.org/) for
Complexity Explorer, and
[https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/index.shtml](https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/index.shtml)
for NetLogo.

~~~
szemy2
Ah thanks, I'll definitely check it out (just saw I got a comment on this)!

Have you been involved in this area?

~~~
ksaj
It depends on your definition of involvement. I used to archive alife project
code on an ftp server in the early 90's, so there is that. Infosec got me too
busy to keep with alife, which was really slowing down until recently, and
only in the past year I started to get back into it again. I was working for a
quantum computing startup which renewed my interest in complexity.

